# easyryder and russian rocket fuel grow



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 2, 2013)

so im back after a long hiatus. this time im growing 4 easyryders and 2 russian rocket fuels.

im growing in a secret jardin dr100 3.3ftx3.3ftx6.6ft and ill be using a 400 watt mh and 600 watt hps for flower in a cooltube on 20/4. might add some t5s for sidelights too.

im using gh 3 part flora for nutes.

i had some problems with a delivery and had to change soil plans just before starting. but it seems to be going well so far.

the easyryders are in 5 gallon buckets with:
1/4 biobizz all mix
1/4 perlite
1/4 coco block
1/4 multi compost
and some garden lime as the multipurpose is around 5.6. 

the rrfs are in 10l airpots. one is in the multi compost with added perlite and lime the other is in a separate multi compost with lime and no perlite. had to replant and couldnt find any good soil/ perlite anywhere in my town/city.

the larger rrf is 10 days ahead of the rest then one or two stragglers a few days behind them but no large gap so ill count them by the youngest plant.
i had one more rrf but it shrivelled and died im assuming from nute burn.

all seeds planted into final containers

the most recent shots are from yesterday which is day 20 for the largest rrf and around 10 for the rest.


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 2, 2013)

hey great to see you back growing again bogart nice set up i my self started a nother grow back in Jan feels great to watch them grow and blossem befor your eyes.im gonna try and get some more pics up in next couple days anyway looking good so far


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 2, 2013)

hey risktaker, 
cheers, yeh i miss it when im not its got me thinking of keeping a stealthy bonsai photo mother somewhere but this house isnt really suited for it. 
glad to see you didnt get in too much trouble, hopefully no more jailbreaks near your new place :hubba:.

couldnt see your thread there ill have a look in when i sober up and find it anyway.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 3, 2013)

got bored at 5 am and did some diy, put up some t5 24watt ho bulbs up on each corner pole. 2 6500k 2 2700k for some mixed spectrum. i can daisy chain more underneath them if they need it later but i doubt it.

the corners work really well as reflectors.
not really needed now but theyll be handy when theyre a bit taller.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 3, 2013)

its a girl!.. all fem seeds btw.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice Pic of the Little white hairs on the stem,,very cool.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 3, 2013)

cheers :aok: , yeh it needs a shave.
got a manual focus on the digicam i use you have to fiddle with it but it comes out with nice macro'ish shots.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 4, 2013)

all looking good, gave the rrf a 2/3rd strength feed dunk. i think the ph is around 7 in that soil so gonna bring it down a little next few feedings.


----------



## Locked (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey BMT, looking good brosef. RRF is a name I remember well. Pretty good smoke, and pretty easy to grow. Green Mojo.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 4, 2013)

cheers hamster, yeh this is basically a carbon copy of my first grow but much more space and light, using up my last seeds of each.
i took the rrf too early last time and fancied giving it another shot.

mojo much appreciated :aok:


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 5, 2013)

Why the rocks on top of the soil?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 5, 2013)

ah not much reason to it atall spreads out water a bit as you feed and not so much soil rises up during watering, keeps topsoil a bit moister and its just a bit cleaner looking. no need for it but doubt itll do any harm. id use hydroton if i had some


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 5, 2013)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> ah not much reason to it atall spreads out water a bit as you feed and not so much soil rises up during watering, keeps topsoil a bit moister and its just a bit cleaner looking. no need for it but doubt itll do any harm.


 
Smart 

BWD


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 8, 2013)

cheers bwd, just saw someone doing it somewhere and it looked purrty.

the rrf is putting out alot of sidebranches and gaining some height, starting to stink too not much so far. seeing some 9 fingered leaves think ive only ever had 7 before. exotic...

the easy ryders are starting to take off but slow enough still, seeing some pistles on one or two so far. more girls. seems like i may have stunted the replacement rrf, either by stress transplanting or the crappy soil it is in. maybe not but seems very slow. worst case ill make runtbutter :hubba:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 9, 2013)

think ive spotted the starts of a hermi flower  :angrywife: 
hopefully im wrong, it was the first pistle that showed on the rrf now it looks like it is growing bananas out the top. any thoughts? ive only had one hermi much later in flower but this looks pretty similar to me.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 10, 2013)

snipped off anyway, ill just keep an eye on it very very closely for now.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 11, 2013)

getting bushy.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 14, 2013)

got a little stretch in the rrf but its grown close enough to the light so should stop itself soon, ill switch to the hps when i see some proper budding starting anyway.
getting stinky, musty goodness :smokeit:

the runt rrf i had kinda given up on, no growth and it had started yellowing so i just left it in the bathroom i water in with the light off for a night and its grown more than  in the last week or so and actually gotten greener except for the new growth. maybe it was just fixing root problems i caused from transplanting or the shitty soil, not sure what to do now might still kill it or just shove it in the corner of the tent and see how it ends up.

ive seen a few little black flies (looked like fruit flies to me) in the tent not consistently but i was worried it might be from that soil too so it might still get the chop or just leave it on my desk or something. 

ers are all doing well and growing fast.

no lst this run really ive just been tucking fans under new shoots etc i have the height to spare and sidelighting if needed (i have around 30 or those striplights so i could totally surround them if needed).
gotta make a new support for them as theyre starting to encroach on eachother.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> ah not much reason to it atall spreads out water a bit as you feed and not so much soil rises up during watering, keeps topsoil a bit moister and its just a bit cleaner looking. no need for it but doubt itll do any harm. id use hydroton if i had some




actually its doing more then that for u, rocks on top of soil act as a mulch the water going over it makes minerals leak out of the pours on the rocks and this add more nutrients to your soil


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> actually its doing more then that for u, rocks on top of soil act as a mulch the water going over it makes minerals leak out of the pours on the rocks and this add more nutrients to your soil



awesome, go me! 
was thinking they might affect ph or something but wasnt sure.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> awesome, go me!
> was thinking they might affect ph or something but wasnt sure.



using rocks in general is awesome but water stones surprise me in alot of ways, if you gather small rocks from your local water source theyll make the soil much more rich, they hold water from evaporating off the top as well and act as a heat barrier. Ive used them for out door grows and indoor vegetable grows many times..


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 14, 2013)

i had thos same little black flys i killed a few of them after a few weeks i dident notice them around anymore


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

for black flys alchol and honey in a cup in the corner will zap the little bastards and alot of other pests


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 15, 2013)

cool ill whip up some beverages for the little bastards :angrywife:
cheers


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 15, 2013)

got a bit more space to work with this pushes out the two sides of the tent so keeps the mylar a bit straighter too.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 19, 2013)

day 42/32
switched the MH for the 600 watt HPS 2 days ago and switched the t5s in the corners to all 6500k, temps still seem good around 78 max also i added another intake from a window. nice to live in a shitty cold country sometimes 

getting cramped in the tent, they seem to be liking the extra light though good growth and the rrf is starting to show proper budsites.

the rrf is drinking very quickly now feeding every second day or so. its a bit droopy in the pics pre feeding. 
no real sign of nute burn so im slowly raising the feed amounts for all.

happy 4/20 :icon_smile:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 22, 2013)

moved down the platform about a foot and turned up the hps to the superlumens setting so around 660 from that at the moment, i was having some heat issues as i had guests and had to neglect them for a few days. also i was venting indoors and didnt get a chance to sort it out before they came. my thermometers say it didnt go above 85 or so anyway so not terrible but maybe a bit hotter nearer the bulb. slight bit of leaf edge curling on one plant anyway no big deal. set up some better ventilation today and it seems to be working well staying around 75 but ill see what night temps are like. 

im hoping the rrf finishes a few weeks before the easyryders as theres gonna be no room, 4 probably would have been better for the area and potsize but ill know for next time.

one of the easyryders seems to be a bushy pheno though could just be partial runtism. its looking nice and chunky.
the runt is flowering ill just leave it under the canopy and see what it ends up as. its still yellow and pathetic but i couldnt fit another good plant so meh :joint4:


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 22, 2013)

looking good bogart they look Happy


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks risktaker,
got a bit of clawing on one of the easyryders a while ago but the rest seem fine, all progressing well anyway starting to see budsites on all too. 

skinny leaves on the RRF lst time i grew it it looked totally different much more indica looking.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 27, 2013)

well done sar!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks, im not doing much really so far. no real problems other than with the runt and im just not wasting time with it. no space anyway so it will suffer!
the rest just get ph6.5~ feeds every couple of days.
switch to flower nutes when vertical growth stops the RRF is prettymuch ready ERs have a week or so id say.
:icon_smile: 

is that a DF reference under your name? much more likely just some pretty ASCII.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 30, 2013)

broke my new hanna ph tester somehow, it just keeps counting up in whole numbers. gotta get a new one so i still have the one i mistreated from last grow so hopefully thatll do me for a bit. was only .1 off when i calibrated it so hopefully its accurate enough.

the biggest Easyryder hit 70 cm today its looking great buds starting to come in and the RRF is starting to bulk out and fatten up. :smoke:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

Looking nice. Like the rock. Did the rock mess with yur PH?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 1, 2013)

cheers weedhopper. it has been a little high now that you mention it, runoff on the easyryders last feeding was 6.8 feed in was 6.4. hadnt checked for a week or two before that but was thinking the increased feeding will bring it down a bit in flower though that could be wrong. any suggestions? havent figured out a reliable way to get runoff from the airpot so just winging it.
stonewise i can always take them off if it doesnt sort out though feeding and see if its solely that anyway, i think i might have added too much lime when making up the soil as most of it is coco and perlite etc.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 3, 2013)

had to lower them all again so  took some pics in more natural light.  

RRF1

its got a few discoloured leaves and is a little yellower than the ER's but seems happy enough.
the runt is still tiny but regained a little colour and is slowly flowering anyway.


the tallest Easyryder hit 30 inches today a bit stretchy compared to the others.
ive noticed some weird spots on the leaves looks like magnesium deficiency maybe? anyone else got any ideas?
i havent checked runoff ph in a while but ill try next watering could be a lockout maybe?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 3, 2013)

and more pics..


----------



## WrEkkED (May 6, 2013)

Looks like start of mag deficiency as you say. It's good you caught it quick. Not sure what nutes your using but earth juice meta K works really quick. I had a bad deficiency and it was fixed within 36 hours.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 7, 2013)

cool thanks for the confirmation, i dont trust myself diagnosing. 
im using general hydros 3 part and a few bits and pieces.
ive been adding cal/mag to try and combat it, so far hasnt gotten much worse but its still there also smaller round rust spots im guessing thats the same thing probably.

ill up the feed anyway theyre looking hungry.

to make things worse my other ph meter broke so im flying blind. trying to get one ordered today and waiting to hear back on the faulty one.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 8, 2013)

the magnesium deficiency seems to have progressed a little but not too bad ive upped the cal mag dose hopefully itll level out. 

stinking awesomely, some fruity citrus'ish some earthy musty.
broke a stem on the rrf but it wasnt bad and fixed itself.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 12, 2013)

think theyre done with vertical growth the tallest easyryder is 32". its very crowded in there so i took off a few of the lowest fan leaves mostly yellowing off anyway and itll help with air circulation.

the rrf fattening up nicely and even the runt has grown alot, still a good bit behind though.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 17, 2013)

RRF
budding up nicely not too long to go. this ones always been a bit pale and had some deficiencies but seems to be making it through and not too long left now anyway. bit of heat damage symptoms but i think its from circulating fans. certain areas in the tent were too windy. temps are good staying in the hgih 70s low 80s

The Runt
the main shoot seemed to stop vegging a good while ago and start flowering but now the side shoots from the bottom node have stretched above that very strange. doubt itll finish. 

ER1
lots of colas on this  looks like itll produce nicely

ER2
this is the tallest looking good and starting to bulk up now.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 17, 2013)

ER3
this is the smallest and the furthest along of the easyryders, got alot of dried out leaves, temps are good so i think the damage like this on the rrf is from fans atleast in part. since i moved the fans it hasnt gotten worse atall so id say its that.

ER4
superbushy, hard to see how much bud itll have but its nice an healthy looking anyway with lots of colas

im hoping the rrf finishes up soon, any opinions on how long left to go? i would say 2-3 weeks but not sure. it might lose some fans and help things fit better in the tent before then anyway might not be a big issue.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 19, 2013)

got some foxtailing on the rrf starting. its looking good snapped a few pics.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 21, 2013)

snapped a few pics. giving the rrf what i think is its last feed might give it another if theres alot of new growth. probably chop in a week or two.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (May 22, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> actually its doing more then that for u, rocks on top of soil act as a mulch the water going over it makes minerals leak out of the pours on the rocks and this add more nutrients to your soil


  You're nuts !    Nice buds Bogart


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 25, 2013)

cheers johnny.

chopped off two buds on one side of the rrf to free up some space and have some samples. these were airy compared to the main cola but trics all cloudy with one or two amber. 
just running out of weed too. ill leave the rest finish up anyway.
buds smell citrus and sweet. :smokeit:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 26, 2013)

Nice ladies there Bogart...   to this date Ive never had a plant take longer to trim then an Easyryder I grew...   literally 3-4 hours by myself...  hope you got comfy scissors... 

If ya only stick to autos you should give Dinafems Roadrunner a try...  without a doubt the best auto Ive ever run...  and hardly anything to trim... :48:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 26, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Nice ladies there Bogart...   to this date Ive never had a plant take longer to trim then an Easyryder I grew...   literally 3-4 hours by myself...  hope you got comfy scissors...
> 
> If ya only stick to autos you should give Dinafems Roadrunner a try...  without a doubt the best auto Ive ever run...  and hardly anything to trim... :48:



thanks JAAM :aok: ha good stuff i grew them for my first indoor grow and they werent too bad but theres alot more of them this time last time it was only 12 inches high or so, so im sure ill come out of it in pain/agony :laugh: got these spring loaded japanese scissors from a grow shop ages back theyre pretty handy.

im not sure what ill be growing next time but i like photos too i just cant have a grow non stop in the house im in atm so just switching back and forth, im thinking of making a stealth cab of some sort so i could keep a tiny mother for clones to get a jump start when i start up again but not sure if itll work out. ill pick up some of those beans next order cheers for the recommendation.




found a few of these on the RRF so i might be chopping tonight. looks like herm flowers to me but not sure. need it out of there anyway for the room, its quarantined in my bathroom till im sure what ill do.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 26, 2013)

all chopped and trimmed. 

not a huge yield but id say 40 grams maybe.
i just trim the larger buds and put anything airy into hash so theres three levels full of popcorn and trim. 
im happy enough gonna try out some scissor hash in a bit.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 27, 2013)

Hey man  that could be a male flower on that RRF....   How far in is it?   

If you wanna make a little veg cabinet look into 2'T5s for lighting...  they give great lumens and ya can gettem real close to the plants + they are not very pricey...


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 27, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey man  that could be a male flower on that RRF....   How far in is it?
> 
> If you wanna make a little veg cabinet look into 2'T5s for lighting...  they give great lumens and ya can gettem real close to the plants + they are not very pricey...



yeh i was pretty sure, i saw a good few developing but think i found the first of them anyway.
thats it drying now, it was 76 days old so not far off what i had planned leaving it till. id already cut feed so no harm. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=179691&d=1320639865

yeh for my first indoor grow i got about 20 2ft single fixture 23watt T5HOs and surrounded the plants with them in a shallow cabinet worked pretty well, theyre what im using in the corners in this one. i think id just use a few of them keep it minimal and free to make. a tiny mother big enough for one or two viable cuttings would be enough so id be keeping it very small.

if i do though id like a proper stealth cabinet or to wait till i move house and have a better area to use.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 29, 2013)

all flowering well, the stink is increasing.

gave them another dose of canna pk 13/14 today, nearing the end now. the easyryders are super frosty, especially noticable on the popcorn buds. itll be good for hash. :smoke:

ive got the 2 pre harevst buds from the rrf down to near 70% humidity so ill test in a few days.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 31, 2013)

just switched out the 6500k sidelighting to all 2700(i think)k bulbs. wont add any more as weather here is hotting up.

not weighed yet  but its nearly in the right range. its alot airier than i thought so that 40 grams might be pretty optimistic.
id say its around 69%RH at the moment, just letting it sit for another reading.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 31, 2013)

Nothing better then fresh buds in a jar....   GJ man


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 31, 2013)

damn straight, :icon_smile:  just weighed in there at 65%rh came to 40.5 grams so not as bad as i thought.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 5, 2013)

alls quiet just feeding every two days or so now and waiting for them to chunk up. alot seem airy and look foxtail'y. temps seem ok but theres lots of signs of heat stress so not really sure what to do. think ill just leave them, too late now anyway.

got slight little purple tips on one of the easyryders the smallest furthest along one. seems like its near done, not really much new pistil growth. hopefully itll have another burst before i have to chop.
super frosty though.

one of the larger multi cola plants seems pretty far behind. im sure that will not get all the time it needs. 
the runt is still growing weirdly and not really doing anything usefull so i think its time to take it out. probably just throw sugary bits in with the trim.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 6, 2013)

few more pics.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn fine !


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 11, 2013)

cheers johnny, not too long to go now.
all just sitting there fattening up. think i see a few more herm flowers, too late to care now anyway ill just leave it work away till i chop them all. doubt flowers then seeds would have the time to grow in a week or two?..


tiny bit of purple on the tips of the calyxes on this first pic, probably just a deficiency though id say.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 11, 2013)

dood thats a massive auto...   gj  :48:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks its my biggest so far anyway. you should check out dutch passions think different. they seem to all become huge monsters of plants. super autos too.





i think they have been heat stressed for a good bit and its causing hermies on most if not all plants. just one or two so far but incresingly noticable. dont really care at this stage anyway. we had about 2 weeks of hot weather id say that pushed them over he edge. temps seemed ok for most of the grow but maybe i had the sensors in cooler areas or something. something to be more careful about next time anyway. also planting in freshly limed soil and some ph issues probably added to that. 
im happy with them anyway. think ill chop next wednesday at 90 days. it will be a little early for the biggest plant but should be enough all round. 2 are pretty done at this point anyway but i wouldnt mind having some more amber than others for some variety.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 15, 2013)

switching to plain phd water till the chop.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 15, 2013)

Those things look killer man...   big bummer bout the nanners tho... :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 15, 2013)

Is it possible to get anymore FROST on those?! Dayum!!! :aok:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 16, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Those things look killer man...   big bummer bout the nanners tho... :48:



thanks jaam yeh im happy with them, the stink is syrupy fruity skunk.at least it was right near the end when it hermed and the buds are worth harvesting. its not too bad . :aok:



			
				EllisD said:
			
		

> Is it possible to get anymore FROST on those?! Dayum!!! :aok:



ive tried but this is the best i could do :hubba: break out the icing sugar!
all sugar leaves are curling over and sealing themselves with tric'y goodness.
:icon_smile:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 18, 2013)

some more pics. 
 ive locked two in my bathroom till later today/tomorrow and left the two biggest ones in the tent for a day or a few more not too sure. whenever the biggest one looks ready. thats the bigger one with the sunglasses. its got a footlong main cola if it fattens up a bit its looking good just wish it was quicker. its diagonal so it fits in my bathroom.. way wider than it looks.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 19, 2013)

these were the weakest plants. 
one started as a superbushy plant but too bushy, didnt get much light as they were all crammed in. nice purple tips on the buds but i only bothered trimming up the dense tops of the branches basically. that one was super frosty, ridiculously. 
every leaf on them is covered in trics so i foresee a good hash haul :smokeit:

the other with the larger main cola was overfed but got real chunky anyway. more than i expected. 

one of the remaining ones is starting to purple up itself on its water only diet. ill chop that soon and then the huge one whenever its someway ready.  its starting to bulk up now.
those two will outweigh these very easily.

with trimming i only bother with the larger dense buds, everything else that was a little small or airy has gone untrimmed in with the popcorn and trim. ill sift through later and see if any are large enough to bother keeping or just use them for hash and edibles. take samples from them while the rest cure too.


got some nice scissor hash to sample :smoke:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 19, 2013)

Tiiiiiiiiiimber!!!!!    :48:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 21, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Tiiiiiiiiiimber!!!!!    :48:



ha yeh :icon_smile: a light stinky thud was heard. 



 i havent chopped the others yet, one is pretty done and the other is still just getting bigger but not fuller still all foxtails/skinnybuds but its starting to finish up i think.. hopefully! seems like it could go another 2-3 weeks+  
im just gonna take it whenever i think it looks like it wont shrink down to nothing when dried. i doubt itll be an impressive number but itll be my best run with autoflowers yet so im happy, bigger and better than last time for sure.but id go with more smaller pots next or a bigger tent.

ive already cut feed anyway so thats the real limit whenever theyre starving, ill put them out of their misery. 
probably soon enough
everythings drying away but its cold enough and high RH here so it takes a while. one of the two air intakes to my tent is pulling from the bottom of the wardrobe im drying in, working pretty well keeping down the rh a little i think. up around 60 atm, was 70 when freshly cut.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 21, 2013)

pics pics pics


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 24, 2013)

so i chopped all the main colas off of the tallest one, left it as a bush till the next ones down. 
good haul so far, and pretty dense. not all that much ended up in the popcorn bucket

trimming stalks off the buds from the previous harvest and found some mould inside the main cola of the overfed one. the only properly dense bit in that pile, not too bad anyway. 

anything mouldy or close to it is quarantined. ive heard mixed thoughts on the safety of making concentrates with mould ridden buds.. any thoughts? i have some left from last grow too. i heard iso was ok but then heard the opposite that the spores just survive anyway. 
is there any definitive judgement on that? not just opinion
ill probably chop the last one soon maybe tomorrow. 
time to shut up shop for the year and make some hash after that.


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice autos, I haven't grown them in like 5 or 6 years, and I'd have to say the genetics are improved. Forty grams would have been awesome, but most were an ounce or less back then. (in soil)

Since no one answered you about the hash, I will. I would use the mold for oil, not screen/ice hash. IME the ice hash I've made with moldy trim had a different quality. It seemed "dirty" I guess. I never noticed any adverse effects, just that it was "off" from the other batches. Since then I use it for oil (iso/shine). Doesn't seem to affect the quality.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 8, 2013)

cheers, just got them finished, hadnt updated here in a bit,
90 grams from the two smaller plants combined 
80 from the tall one there above
100 from the largest slowest one. 
also 18L of bags full of popcorn and trim. gonna start up making hash and butter with that tonight maybe. gonna have to do it in a few batches.
im thinking of decarbing, making hte bubble and freezing the material after and then adding that to the next leftover batch and make butter with that. 

all started to purple up and its pretty strong stuff. im very happy with the results anyway.
no where near a gram per watt  but good enough for four smallish plants.
yeh i hear that alot just will improve with time and more breeding. also if autos get screwed up in the start atall it will effect the rest of their growth so no vegging recovery before flower if needed. i like them anyway and these are the most tric covered plants ive grown id say, if they were a little more dense theyd be perfect for me. just had some problems with heat i think that didnt help that atall.

ive heard the spores survive and can be dangerous for your health in bubble though. just wasnt sure about iso/butane etc. iits just sitting in a bag anyway i dont really need to make anything with it just dont wanna waste it if there is an alternative safe method.


----------

